# Herzlichen Glückwunsch HDD



## Ralle (22 März 2008)

So , mein Lieber, niemand kommt hier um die Geburtstagsgrüße herum  !
Also, Alle Gute zum Geburtstag! Uns grüß mir ja das Zementschneckchen  .


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 März 2008)

Hallo HDD

Ich wünsche Dir alles, alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Gesundheit, Reichtum, und was Du sonst noch brauchtst.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 März 2008)

Auch ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute!!! Vielleicht haben wir ja Gelegenheit mal virtuell anzustoßen... Also, feier schön...

:sm20:


----------



## BadTaste (22 März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag HDD auch von mir.


----------



## MRT (22 März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2008)

Moin HDD,
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Alter Betonkopf.


----------



## gravieren (22 März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


Auch deine Uhr füllt sich mit Lebenserfahrung   ;-)     :sm4:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Und immer ans ordentliche Feiern denken. Zeit zum wieder fit werden ist ja dieses mal genug vorhanden. :sm20: :sm19:


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 März 2008)

... in die Reihe der Gratulanten möchte ich mich gerne mit einreihen ...
:sm20: 
Also, auch aus dem Lipperland nur die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag ...
und feier schön ... :sm24: 

Gruß
LL


----------



## zotos (22 März 2008)

Auch ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an einen der Erfahrensten Kollegen hier an.

Mach weiter so!!!


----------



## HDD (22 März 2008)

*Danke*

Also zuerst mal Danke an ALLE !!!
Die kleinen Seitenhiebe hab ich mitbekommen und stehen jetzt in meinem kleinen schwarzen Buch! Ja Lori du stehst da schon oft.
@ Ralle wen meinst Du jetzt meine Frau oder die echte?
@ Zotos ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht ein besonders Danke dafür.

HDD
PS. Wer verdammt noch mal  hat mir die Viagra Werbung geschickt!


----------



## Markus (22 März 2008)

wünsche dir auch alles gute, mach weiter so!


----------



## Kieler (22 März 2008)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir. Nimm ein "Bit" mehr .. oder gleich ein Word. Feiere schön:sw7:


----------



## Steve81 (22 März 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!:sm20:


----------



## Kai (22 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## edison (22 März 2008)

Happy Birthday,
mach weiter so


----------



## crash (22 März 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Feier schön...  he he


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 März 2008)

Hallo!

Auch von mir alles gute zum Burzldag.
(Und Trinke immer nur so viel, wie mit Gewalt rein geht.)
 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2008)

Der gute alte Instandhalter hat Geburtstag    

Meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alle Gute.

Axel


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (22 März 2008)

Hallo HD,

auch von mir, diesmal nicht ganz unbekannterweise, von Herzen kommende Glückwünsche zu deinem Jubeltag.

:sm20:

Dabbes


----------



## mst (22 März 2008)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute!
:sm20:


----------



## OHGN (22 März 2008)

Auch von mir noch die allerbesten Geburtstagswünsche.:sm24:


----------



## repök (22 März 2008)

auch von mir alles gute!
und lass krachen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2008)

Denn viele guten Wünschen schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## MSB (22 März 2008)

Möchte mich auch noch schnell anschließen,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## marlob (23 März 2008)

Moin HDD,

auch von mir nachträglich Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## nade (23 März 2008)

hups.
ja schließe mich marlob ab und auch noch nachträglich.


----------



## godi (23 März 2008)

Ich wünsche dir auch noch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag!







godi


----------



## MW (24 März 2008)

Bin etwas spät, 


ich wünsche dir nachträglich auch alles Gute
:sm20:


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2008)

na aber hdd, auch von mir, nachträglich alles gute ... schön, jetz kannste noch mehr auf die tränendrüse drücken - alter sack


----------

